# Neuer Beginn ohne Account



## Hogl (28. Januar 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

seit nun glaube ich 2009 spiele ich kein WOW mehr. Ich habe zuhause noch die Spiele rumliegen, also WoW, mit der Scherbenwelt und WoTLK. Den Account habe ich damals einem freund überlassen, keine ahnung ob der noch aktiv ist oder nicht. Meine Frage ist nun, ob ich die Spiele wieder Installieren kann, und mich mit Rolle der Auferstehung zu LVL 80 boosten kann, wenn ich einen neuen Account erstelle. Geht das oder muss ich nochmal von neuem anfangen??

Hogl


----------



## Dark_Lady (28. Januar 2014)

du musst dir entweder den Account von deinem Freund zurückholen oder dir die Spiele neu kaufen, um wieder einen eigenen Account haben zu können - denn die Spiele, die du momentan zu Hause hast, sind ja auf den weggegebenen Account registriert und somit für dich im Prinzip unbrauchbar.

Und bei neuem Account geht meine ich die Rolle der Widerauferstehung dann auch nicht.


----------



## mrldog (28. Januar 2014)

Die Spiele kannst du schon installieren - aber du brauchst sowohl einen neuen Battle.Net-Account als auch neue Spielcodes für die Erweiterungen, da die Codes der Spielboxen, die du daheim hast, auf denen Freund zugelassen sind, wie Dark_Lady schon sagte. Die Codes kannst du aber auch digital erwerben, das ist nicht das Thema - installieren kannst du von CD. Ob es sinnvoll ist, weiß ich nicht - kommt wohl auf deine DSL-Leitung an  Patch-Updates wirst du so oder so ne Menge ziehen müssen.


----------



## Hogl (28. Januar 2014)

Ok vielen dank für die Info, in dem Fall werd ich wohl nich mehr zurückkommen, der weg zum max lvl ist dann doch etwas zu weit. danke für eure hilfe


----------



## Dark_Lady (28. Januar 2014)

je nach dem, wie viel Zeit du täglich investierst, kannst du innerhalb von ~3 Tagen Lv 90 sein - ich hab mit meinem Mönch-Twink z.B. gestern innerhalb von ich glaube 4 Stunden oder so fast 5 Level in der Scherbe gemacht, ganz gemütlich, ohne Instanzen zu gehen - die benötigten Erfahrungspunkte wurden ja drastisch gesenkt...


----------



## Hogl (28. Januar 2014)

wurde das so vereinfacht? ich kenn leveln nur noch aus classic zeiten, bzw. bc un wotlk, da hats teilweise ganz schön gedauert nen neuen char hochzuspielen. mal sehen, wenn das so ist ......:-D

bzw. ist es mittlerweile auch möglich, gleich zu beginn einen DK zu erstellen oder brauch ich dazu immernoch einen lvl 60 char?


----------



## Dark_Lady (28. Januar 2014)

jap, das wurde gut vereinfacht - weniger benötigte XP, dazu noch der Dungeonfinder, in dem mal pro Instanz alleine schon fast nen Level machen kann und die komplett überarbeitete alte Welt mit deutlich logischeren Questreihen, die dich nicht mehr dauernd quer durchs Gebiet oder gar die ganze welt scheuchen - also ich persönlich finde das leveln deutlich angenehmer als die Farmerei für Ruf über Daylies auf 90 dann hinterher...

mach dir doch sonst einfach so nen Probeaccount und schau rein - seit 2009 hat sich nämlich immens viel verändert.

Edit - für DK brauchst nach wie vor den 60er meine ich


----------



## Severos (28. Januar 2014)

Es wurde wirklich alles drastischsterweise gekürzt, womit das Leveln wirklich sehr fix geht.
Auch der Preis der Spiele wurde gesenkt, was Neulinge und Routiniers anlocken soll - sollte also auch nicht die Hürde sein!
In deinem Fall käme "Werbt einen Freund" in Frage.
Falls Interesse besteht, melde dich doch bei mir.
Was und wo du spielen magst, überlasse ich dir. :-)


----------

